# تفسير الكتاب المقدس - ابونا داوود لمعى  MP3



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم 
بناء على طلب استاذنا الغالى **صوت صارخ 
تفسير الكتاب المقدس 
لابونا داوود لمعى 
على Mediafire 
الموضوع كبير شويه وانا لسه شغال فيه 
ياريت محدش يستعجلنى بس انتوا عارفنى كسوول :smil15:

أولا العهد الجديد 
انجيل متى 
01
02
03
05
06
07
08
09
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
41
42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
يتبع :fun_oops:

*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

*انجيل مرقس
لينك الفولدر على Mediafire 
  01
 02
 03
 04
 05
 06
 07
 08
 09
 10
 11
 12
 13
 14
 15
 16
 17
 18
 19
 20
 21
 22
 23
 24
 25
 26
 27
 28
 29
 30
 31
 32
 33
 جارى تنزيل اللينكات 
 يتبع ،،،،،*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

انجيل لوقا
لينك الفولدر على Mediafire 
01
02
03
04
05
06
07
08
09
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
41
42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52
53
54
55
56
57
58
59
60
61
62
63
64
65
66
67
68
69
70
71 
جارى تنزيل اللينكات 
يتبع ،،،،، 
​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

*
انجيل يوحنا
لينك الفولدر على Mediafire
01
02
03
04
05
06
07
08
09
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
41
42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
جارى تنزيل اللينكات 
يتبع ،،،،،،
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

*
اعمال الرسل
لينك الفولدر على Mediafire
01
02
03
04
05
06
07
08
09
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
جارى تنزيل اللينكات 
يتبع ،،،،،
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

الرسائل


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

سفر الرؤيا


----------

